

Ask HN: Blogging with Jekyll - mmisu

Hello,<p>I plan to move my website from Wordpress to Jekyll and I wonder if there is any good book about using Jekyll for blogging.<p>I think Jekyll will give me more control over my content and it will also be a good opportunity to learn some Ruby. I would appreciate any advices or experiences about using Jekyll for blogging.
======
honzacz
The Jekyll wiki at github and the example pages there provide quite a lot of
useful examples including plugins such as SASS and HAML compilers, category
archives or comments (using Disqus)

If you want to tinker with Jekyll more, I would recommend looking into
Octopress, which is a blogging framework based on Jekyll, that offers a lot of
advanced features and plugins not available in plain Jekyll...

[octopress]: <http://octopress.org/>

~~~
mmisu
Not a big fan of Disqus here, same goes for using Facebook comments.

Thanks for the Octopress suggestion.

------
g3orge
I used Jekyll. It's static content machine and I loved it. I now use nanoc.
It's the same principle but I think it's better. I don't think that there are
any books about Jekyll, but you can google around for basic tutorials.

~~~
mmisu
How do you handle user comments ?

------
apsurd
<http://jekyllbootstrap.com>

